# PDF Erzeugung Editierung



## autschi36 (29. Dez 2010)

Hallo liebe Community!

da mir dieses Forum von einigen Seiten ans Herz gelegt wurde, dachte ich wende mich mit meinem Problem an euch.

Meine Aufgabenstellung ist zu einer bereits vorhandenen PDF-Vorlage (Images und Text) zusätzliche Daten (Images und Text) anzuhängen, sprich, Felder auszufüllen und Images hinzuzufügen.

Ich habe leider keinerlei Erfahrung hierbei, also ist meine Fragen ganz allgemein, welche Tools es hierfür gibt und welche empfehlenswert wären für meine Aufgabe.
Zurzeit bin ich nur auf das Werkzeug PDFBox gestoßen, habe jedoch wie gesagt keinerlei Ahnung und bin für andere Vorschläge sehr offen.

Mfg
Autschi


----------



## Noctarius (29. Dez 2010)

Ich weiß nicht genau ob iText auch bereits bestehende PDFs verändern kann aber kannst ja mal nachsehen.


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (29. Dez 2010)

Hast du nur das PDF?

Oder liegt es dir als XML vor und ihr verarbeitet es zum Beispiel mit XSL:FO?


----------



## autschi36 (29. Dez 2010)

ich habe als Vorlage leider nur ein PDF 

und iText kann soweit ich gelesen habe nur neue PDFs erstellen, jedoch nicht vorhandene editieren


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (30. Dez 2010)

also ich weiß, dass man mit OpenOffice auch PDFs bearbeiten kann, da es ja auf Java beruht, sollte es möglich sein, dass man sich da einklinkt, aber da ich es noch nicht selber gemacht habe und auch niemanden kenne der in dieser Richtung schon unterwegs war, ist es nur eine Mutmaßung


----------

